# Admiral and/or Foremost Admiral Schwinns



## pkleppert (Nov 10, 2015)

Who retailed the prewar Admiral Schwinn? What might be the difference between an Admiral badged bike and a Foremost Admiral badged bike?  thanks PK


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 10, 2015)

Foremost Admiral Bikes were issued in more desirable areas of living like California. They wanted their best bikes to be issued to those that would appreciate them the most.  Schwinn had a deep passion for the state of CA.  Standard Admirals were issued to areas less desirable like the Midwest and East coast where people don't appreciate bikes as much and often threw them away after use.  Thank you.


----------



## pkleppert (Nov 10, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Foremost Admiral Bikes were issued in more desirable areas of living like California. They wanted their best bikes to be issued to those that would appreciate them the most.  Schwinn had a deep passion for the state of CA.  Standard Admirals were issued to areas less desirable like the Midwest and East coast where people don't appreciate bikes as much and often threw them away after use.  Thank you.




So who were "they"? Schwinn or a third party? 

 Still wondering what the actual difference was, if any, between the two brands.  for example, is a Foremost Admiral a cantilever frame and a Admiral is a straight bar frame?


----------



## Eric (Nov 18, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Foremost Admiral Bikes were issued in more desirable areas of living like California. They wanted their best bikes to be issued to those that would appreciate them the most.  Schwinn had a deep passion for the state of CA.  Standard Admirals were issued to areas less desirable like the Midwest and East coast where people don't appreciate bikes as much and often threw them away after use.  Thank you.




LOL...  this is all 100% true.  I know because I am from CA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you didn't catch it Tim was joking because if you read Ignaz Schwinn's autobiography (I sleep with a copy under my pillow) you would know he despised the "hooligans of the west coast" and didn't even really consider California a state. Seriously though I think Admiral/Admiral Foremost was one of the many Schwinn house brands. Maybe one of the real Schwinn experts, Tim, will weigh in! V/r Shawn


----------

